# CSM Dakka Predator of Death



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

It is often said that smurfs have better dakka preds (cheaper), but people often forget about havoc launchers. I was just reading the havoc launcher thread, so I thought: why not give dakka predators havoc launchers in addition to the sponson HBs and autocannon?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

No reason not to as far as I can tell. It always seemed like a logical and effective choice on that tank as it complements its role nicely and is often better to fire than one HB or AC when on the move, given the new nerf to defensive weaponry.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ultimate dakka predator I've found can only be fielded in Apocalypse games, basically you take the Emperor's Children Warband datasheet found on the GW site.

In that you can add sonic weaponry to predators, so you have a choice of AC, Lascannon or Blastmaster for the main turret, then can add TL-sonic blaster sponsoons to it for old school "scoot around 6" a turn firing everything I have" goodness.

Now I just need to finish of my fantasy army so I can go about getting on with my Emperor's children again!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The only reason to take sonic blasters over the HB would be if you want to move, given that the HB are better strength and AP. The blastmaster is certainly nice though, seeing as it as a krak missile with a blast template and pinning.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Being able to move and fire is a pretty good "only reason" in my book.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Critta said:


> ...then can add TL-sonic blaster sponsoons to it for old school "scoot around 6" a turn firing everything I have" goodness.


Damn I miss the last CSM dex:cray:
The Trade AC+2HB for BM+2xTL SB is so worth it, and top of that its also fluffy
(and it gives even more fun modelling options, a jukebox with tracks:laugh!


----------

